# Fairfield Hospital, Bedfordshire



## whostolemymonkey (Dec 19, 2007)

Fairfield Hospital closed in 1999, the whole site is now being turned into a village, Fairfield Park, with new schools and shops. Got a few pics of whats left a few months ago






Above, turning a mental assylum into the appartment of your dreams




Not too sure what this building was for, it is sited quite close to a chapel, which has been retained along with the church which has been restored, also the cemetery is some way away (I found it when I took a wrong turn along the building site roads). 









Above, there were two of these odd buildings on the site, couldn't see any way in
Below, the restored main building central tower, whoever fitted that light needs too be shot.















Final two pictures were given to me by a friend who visited the site whilst it was being stripped, wish I'd have been there to get more pictures.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 19, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea...restoring and turning it into a village instead of demolishing first. Nice one. Enjoyed seeing your pics and report, WSMM.
How ya doing, btw? Not seen you on the forum for a while!


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a nice building as foxy L said at least they are doing something usefull with the place.

Simon-G


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Dec 21, 2007)

The place is looking good at the moment, the estate had massive grounds so it is now covered in housing, I believe it is being built by nearly all the major house building companies there are.

I'm good thanx Foxylady, had a problem with my computer and lost everything, only just found the site again, looks like a lot of new sites have been explored since I was here last, I've got a couple if sites that I'm considering exploring / posting tip offs about, got to find out about the security issues first.


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 21, 2007)

The original bit looks really nice. Good photo's.

S


----------



## Alias (Dec 21, 2007)

Me and a couple of others explored this a couple of years ago.

www.guerillaphotography.co.uk


----------



## shadowman (Dec 22, 2007)

I think the technical name for this type of developement is called a "BADGER SET"


----------



## lutonman12 (Aug 9, 2008)

anyone got any old pics of the hospital??i used to go up there a fair bit !!!probably the scariest place in the world at night!!!!seriously!!!!!


----------



## shadowman (Aug 16, 2008)

When this place was closing down,a friend of mine was the Night security officer.The stories he used to tell me were crazy.Real spooky stuff.He was unfortunate enough to find someone hanged in the old nurses home.
One story i recall was a patient was told by another patient that there was a underground football match on that day, so the patient went round the hospital opening all the drain manhole covers looking for the football match.(and the night security guy fell down one of the opend manhole covers.


----------



## jtee8819 (Dec 17, 2020)

Alias said:


> Me and a couple of others explored this a couple of years ago.
> 
> www.guerillaphotography.co.uk


Hey, I vaguely remember exploring this place in the early 00’s, never managed to get photos as we were just kids messing around at the time. Is there any chance you could send me a link to these photos? I grew up locally and had family work there. Would be much appreciated


----------

